# Exercise Tracker



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey,

So I was told that there used to be a thread about keeping track of the exercise you did that day, but since I couldn't find it in the last few pages of this forum or from a search, I felt starting a new one would be the best option.

So here's how it works: 
1. Post the exercise you did that day (ie. curled 20lb dumbells 3 groups of 10 reps, 20 situps, etc)
2. Post your goal (what you want to accomplish from exercise)
3. Post your planned workout plan (make this realistic, doesn't have to be too detailed, but atleast include how much time you plan to spend exercising each week - ie. plan to workout 3 days a week for 30 mins each of those days)
4. Post your progress or any improvements you have noticed (any increase in strength, muscle size/definition, or loss in weight if that's your goal, pretty much any progress toward your set goal) 
5. Post if you missed one of your workout sessions and why. It's optional, but encouraged to post what you will do to avoid this happening in the future (if applicable) and what you will do to make up the missed workout session (if applicable). 

I'm hoping that this can be a way for everyone to track their exercise, as well as a way for members to encourage each other to work toward their goals and not give up. Exercise is great for releasing stress and can improve one's view on themselves. Also note that if you wish to participate, it doesn't mean that you have to be a gym member. Exercise can be done at one's own home, especially for people who may trouble making to the gym cause of either anxiety issues or time constraints.

Haha if worse comes to worse and nobody participates initially, I'll use this thread as a way to track my own exercise and know that someone else will eventually join my journey to get into shape.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok, so I guess I'll start this off (just finished doing my short workout and am dead haha-too out of shape)

1. 5 sets of 10 push-ups (using the perfect push-up haha feels so much harder) ; Various groups of chin-ups/pull-ups using one of those pull-up bars you put on a doorway (didn't do much of these, just what I could)
2. My goal is to loose those "love handles" I have gained from lack of exercise and eating too much at the office
3. My planned workout plan for the week is: 3 days of 20 mins workout at home, 1 day of 45min workout at the gym. Might update this for next week or keep the same.
4. Lol this is like my second time doing a 20min workout at home during the year, did like 2 other days of just 10-20 regular push-ups a day before, so haven't noticed too much progress except able to do a bit more push-ups.
5. N/A, haha first day

Ok, protein shake time so that I'm hopefully not too sore tomorrow.


----------



## clayton87 (Mar 2, 2011)

I saw the link to this thread on the The S.A.S. Undisputed Intercontinental Weightlifter Muscularity Championship thread lol
1. I haven't worked out today. In fact I haven't worked out since late November, I've put on a lott of fat and my body fat has gone up from 10 to 15%!

2-3. Hopefully start going to the gym again from the 15th. Back to basics which for me is working out 3 days a week 2 muscle groups per workout 3 exercises per muscle group and a 8 rep max rule so muscle failure on the 8th or9th rep and if its an isolated move i'll use the other hand to manage a few more reps. Once I can manage a 9th rep on an exercise i increase the weight so i can just manage 8 reps. I use a weighed belt for dips and pull ups etc. Progressive overload. Works best for me and i've managed to hit 200lbs at 5ft 9 with a single digit bodyfat percentage. 
Other than that i try to get at least 150g of protein a day. 
I stick to compound movements and a few isolated exercises. Lift heavy. Keep the bodyfat count low so lean gains. Count calories. Yes I do get a bit obsessed=P 
I don't do cardio i know it isnt healthy but instead i lower my calorie intake. 
My goals are to increase my muscle mass and maintain low bodyfat.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Kettlebell swings, dumbell squats, leg extensions, lunges, hanging leg raises, circuited. Kettlebell swing clean and press to failure, tomorrow HIIT in the pool. Freestyle, 1 Hour.

I weigh 190, at 6 2".

My goarl is to swim 100 metres in well under a minute, freestyle by may. Im not concerned with my weight or size, although i would like to be stronger/faster.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

clayton87 said:


> I saw the link to this thread on the The S.A.S. Undisputed Intercontinental Weightlifter Muscularity Championship thread lol


Nice thanks for posting!


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Was feeling incredibly sleep 2 hours ago, but still did 2 groups of leg raises (raising knees to chest while hanging on pull-up bar and raising legs up to end up perpendicular to upper body). Don't consider this a workout day, but this is just something extra since I wanted to do something today though my arms are pretty sore.

BTW showing that two other people posted here with exercise plans motivated me to atleast do something today.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

> I don't do cardio i know it isnt healthy but instead i lower my calorie intake.


That's what timbahwolf does and if you see pictures of him you know hes doing something right, so i wouldn't say it's all that unhealthy if you can get a good diet down.

Btw whats your cutting diet like?, i could use some advice on cutting.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

what the hey, I'll post at least once

What I do
Tue/Thur/Sun: I do plank-type exercises (usually 3 sets facing the ground, 3 sets on each side) & if I'm not hiking with my friend later that morning (ie: using my legs) I'll maybe do some squats &/or lunges w/free weights

Mon/Wed/Sat: I do strength training stuff. Incline push-ups (feet on chair), free weight-curls (palm starting facing in, then facing shoulder), arm lifts or w/e you'd call 'em (alternating up to the front then up to the side), tricep "press" (? - lay on my back & push weight up). Sometimes I'll throw in some free-weight chest flys. To alternate on some of that I'll substitute in curls & shrugs w/a barbell & "tricep push ups" (aka diamond/triangle push ups) instead of the tricep press.

curls & triceps I use 20lbs (each hand) - also with the squats & lunges, arm lifts I use 10, & flys I use about 10-15 (very ghetto weight system, lol). I do 5 sets of each thing, each time basically going to "failure" (I modeled it after this personal trainer's videos on you tube that suggested using a "comfortable" weight, in each set doing as many reps as you feel comfortable doing - ie: don't hurt yourself trying for that "one more!", and at least 4-5 sets)

Friday's off day. (or if I didn't do the squats/lunges many of the TUE/THR/SUN days I'll do it here)

Goals
Mainly just maintaining it, increasing the challenge of each exercise when necessary. "Back in the day" I was really focused on gaining muscle mass (I was chubby/out of shape, so I preferred that to heavy cardio), now with a better realization of genetics & the rigid "rituals" (nutrition, supplements, etc) required to look like pro-athletes (lol) I'm just looking to be relatively fit for my size/frame (in short -- look good enough to feel good about myself).

Unless I'm sick or hurt (push myself too hard like a dummy) I don't miss a day. It's so much of my routine that it "messes me up" when I miss it. I wish I could work out more than I do (time/not risking hurting myself wise), just because it helps burn off stress.

Progress
well, since getting serious in 9th grade (PE) I went from 5'3" 180 @ the end of 8th grade, to 5'9" ish 170 (ie: less weight despite growing & having more muscle) at the end of 9th, then 180 (but slimmer) after taking weight training in 10th. Now I'm about 6' 155 but I'm pretty sure stronger than I've ever been ("pretty sure", in that I don't find my max or anything like I did in 10th grade, but the little things are a lot easier). Since I've more recently increased the the variety of things I do (& had those "substitutions" to switch things up) I've noticed more definition too (in addition to more muscle mass).


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

lightsout said:


> what the hey, I'll post at least once
> 
> What I do
> Tue/Thur/Sun: I do plank-type exercises (usually 3 sets facing the ground, 3 sets on each side) & if I'm not hiking with my friend later that morning (ie: using my legs) I'll maybe do some squats &/or lunges w/free weights
> ...


Damn haha, you've been working out for a long time. Have you ever had off periods where you lost motivation or how have you kept it this whole time?

BTW lunges suck haha, they're much harder than they look and your legs burn the next day.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

Xande said:


> Damn haha, you've been working out for a long time. Have you ever had off periods where you lost motivation or how have you kept it this whole time?
> 
> BTW lunges suck haha, they're much harder than they look and your legs burn the next day.


Don't be so impressed, it's more out of OCD-type routine, lol . It was mainly confined to PE at first, but it got more serious after high school - ie: because college allowed for a more variable schedule - if I had morning classes I would do weights on the days I didn't or if I could start late enough (I'm a morning exercise guy) all days I'd do the whole weights/non-weights switch off (11th & 12th grade I didn't have PE & didn't really do any working out besides walking 2 miles to & from school, lol). And since graduating last spring time hasn't been an issue ) ?)

Um...yea, I don't think I can claim I've never had a period where I lost motivation, but not a specific issue that caused me to stop. Like, maybe some commitment made me sacrifice a morning (to get ready for said commitment) & the those feelings where you're unhappy w/your progress snuck in, but I always got back to it (and like I said, now it's so much of my routine it literally messes with me mentally** when I can't get it in. A good sleep followed by tiring myself out is like a reset button for my stress/emotions)

**at least partially stemming from a feeling of "you don't want to look the way you used to, do you?"...which obviously isn't healthy, but I know I'm not "over working out" I'll take the benefits 

That's the truth! They were the only thing I could think of (with free weights around the house) to work my butt (as a guy it feels embarrassing saying that, lol). To make it worse, I'm a lot less flexible going down with my left leg than my right leg -- super awkward!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Have you guys looked into Fitocracy? It's a really great way to keep track of this stuff.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i used myfitnesspal app on my phone to track diet n exercise, but got lazy and stopped.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah my friend uses that, I haven't looked into it as I only saw her using it for looking up calorie related things. I needed a spot to record what exercises I was doing, number of reps, and weights.  (maybe that thing does it too!)


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

seafolly said:


> Yeah my friend uses that, I haven't looked into it as I only saw her using it for looking up calorie related things. I needed a spot to record what exercises I was doing, number of reps, and weights.  (maybe that thing does it too!)


It does track that, and it tracks calories burnt from the cardio you have done. it can also tailor a diet based on what your goals are. The thing I found difficult was tracking all the food I ate, especially if they were homemade. The site also has a forum.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

seafolly said:


> Have you guys looked into Fitocracy? It's a really great way to keep track of this stuff.


haha I've never heard of it. Just made this thread so people can be encouraged by others to work out. Lol just seeing people post in this thread is going to encourage me to atleast do a few mins of exercise right now, plus i don't want to fall behind my workout plan haha.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah I'm no good at tracking food, but weight isn't much of a concern for me. A shame, as I'm taking a nutrition course and I have to track my diet for a week. Sounds like that app will be handy for that assignment! How would it calculate calories you burn though without a heart rate monitor...?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Xande said:


> haha I've never heard of it. Just made this thread so people can be encouraged by others to work out. Lol just seeing people post in this thread is going to encourage me to atleast do a few mins of exercise right now, plus i don't want to fall behind my workout plan haha.


http://www.fitocracy.com/ I highly recommend taking a peek. The forums are pretty motivating but above all it can be really great to see what others are doing to give you inspiration or a new workout. Essentially it's using your idea.  It's still in beta but it's come a long way.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

lightsout said:


> Don't be so impressed, it's more out of OCD-type routine, lol .


Having to workout would be an awesome OCD type behavior to have. Lol i'm bad at multi-tasking in the sense that I can get into good shape during vacation (when I used to have those sweet long summer vacations lol) but once school would start up, I'd switch 100% of my focus to that and feel like I wouldn't have time to make it to the gym.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

seafolly said:


> Yeah I'm no good at tracking food, but weight isn't much of a concern for me. A shame, as I'm taking a nutrition course and I have to track my diet for a week. Sounds like that app will be handy for that assignment! How would it calculate calories you burn though without a heart rate monitor...?


its prob based on the exercise duration and type, calculated with your weight and height and all that. I wanted to track my food because I dont eat properly, due to work and other stuff. I used the site mainly for that. It did have an extensive database of foods and their nutrition facts, and you can even scan barcodes with the mobile app.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I suppose that makes sense, though my average BPM tends to run higher than most people my height or weight just because of my anxiety. I use EA Sports Active which graphs at which points your heart rate spikes and such and mine would increase whenever I felt the nerves kicking in. Though I guess the app could give you a rough estimate. Kind of like my pedometer app which grossly underestimated how far I had run, haha. It wasn't TOO bad but still, wish it would overestimate.  I guess because one's stride lengthens considerably it's harder to judge without a proper GPS. 

That's a good way to use it, I hadn't thought about that. My diet could improve too. Though what I eat is fine, it may not be well balanced or enough of each food group. I'll check it out!


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Eski said:


> That's what timbahwolf does and if you see pictures of him you know hes doing something right, so i wouldn't say it's all that unhealthy if you can get a good diet down.


i came across that dudes channel by accident awhile ago and saved it in my favs.






all i can say....

the end is near. the silent invasion has begun. they walk among us now without us being aware even the slightest.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

well on monday was my leg day.

i start of with the frontal squat. i prefer those to regular squats cause i feel they hit the quads alot more than the regular squats do. i do 2 sets of those to a rep max of 7 before i increase weight.

after that i do leg press. samething 2 sets with max reps of 7 before more weight added. you can hold alot more weight with the leg press than the squats. as long as i make improvements with the leg press every new week on leg day i can expect to make nice strength improvements starting a fresh set of frontal squats. 

thats followed by leg extensions.

then leg bicep curl.

one of my main goals is to build up to a nice size my baby cows. one of my 2 neglected body parts that iam going to start with some basic routines just to build a solid foundation then look into more advanced stuff if thats needed. by the end of leg day iam starting to go downhill energy wise. and since from what i see none of the exercises i previously did really hit the calves iam moving them to another day or two. i just want to hit them fresh without the old cripple man on a walker rubberband legs effect you have after going heavy on squats.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

> i came across that dudes channel by accident awhile ago and saved it in my favs.


Hes got crazy genes though, not many people in their 40s could look like that.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Eski said:


> Hes got crazy genes though, not many people in their 40s could look like that.


hes in his 40's !!! wow! that just gave me inspiration fitness wise bigtime.
big muscular buys in there 20 are not all that impressive to me. when you see guys in the 50's and 60's loooking like there in there 20's that just mind blowing. especially when the person doing the lifting is a women.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> hes in his 40's !!! wow! that just gave me inspiration fitness wise bigtime.
> big muscular buys in there 20 are not all that impressive to me. when you see guys in the 50's and 60's loooking like there in there 20's that just mind blowing. especially when the person doing the lifting is a women.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I use the Runkeeper app (It's available for Android phones and iPhone/iPod Touch) to keep track of how much I run or walk (it uses GPS to determine your movement) and how many calories burned.

I mostly just do cardio (I take walks during my lunch break. I walked 3 km today during lunch. And I run during the evenings and days off). But also crunches. Want to build my core. I also do push-ups for the upper body. I'm no gym rat by any means. lol.


----------



## clayton87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Eski said:


> That's what timbahwolf does and if you see pictures of him you know hes doing something right, so i wouldn't say it's all that unhealthy if you can get a good diet down.
> 
> Btw whats your cutting diet like?, i could use some advice on cutting.


I'll go on a cutting diet in a few months. I do prefer keeping my gains lean that way I don't have to spend too much time cutting. I spend about a month cutting every 6 months. I reduce calories from about 2500- 3000 to about 1000- 1500. I wouldn't recommend such a big calorie deficiency for health reasons. I keep the reps the same. Don't do high reps when your cutting its the biggest myth in cutting. Keep your reps the same as you would if you were gaining or maintaining. I cycle my carbs; they stay low on my most days and every 3rd or 4th day i'll have high carbs. Protein obviously stays high and fats stay moderate. Since the calorie intake is so low i consume most of my food a few hours before a workout and straight after a workout. 
Since the muscles aren't going to grow in this stage I may do 2 exercises instead of 3 or 4 per muscle group and instead add on a 4th muscle group. Or I may even do 1 exercise per muscle group and work every muscle group. The goal is to minimize muscle loss and maximise fat loss so you can even workout every day. Instead of spending an hour doing cardio I do weight training instead. 
Best of luck =)
Im gonna copy paste an article regarding intermittent fasting which can work very well. A friend of mine can maintain single digit bodyfat year round and eat what he wants. 
http://www.leighpeele.com/martin-berkhan-and-intermittent-fasting-interview


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I did two sets of 12 pullups in the changing rooms of work, after work I did intensive swim coaching for one hour, once home I did four sets of eight pullups on straps ending in a fully supinated grip 30 seconds rest, three sets of one armed Db rows 35kilos, 12-10-8 each arm, hanging leg raises three sets of twelve, two sets of fifteen light Bb squats, And a warm down of light kettlebell swings and three sets of 8 on the EZ curl bar with 40 kilos.

I tried out some turkish getups, but I'm going to need some better instruction before I do a lot of them.


Then I ate everything, and now I sleep.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

My goal is to get in shape so I can surf this spring and also just to feel better about myself. I'm about 240 pounds and I want to weigh around 200 pounds. I would like to lose a pound a week and be around 230 pounds by March.

I've been doing cardio seven days a week and lifting three or four days a week. I will usually work my shoulers and back on Monday, my chest on Wednesday, and my legs on Friday. For cardio, I will walk three miles as fast as I can or I'll walk on the treadmill with an incline for two to three miles. I have a herniated disk so I can't run, and I have to be careful what lifts I do and how much I lift. I also swim a few laps just in case my leash breaks and I have to swim for my board.

I've only lost about 10 pounds in about six months but my arms chest and legs are more defined and I feel better about myself.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Just use Fitocracy http://www.fitocracy.com/


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Nathan Talli said:


> Just use Fitocracy http://www.fitocracy.com/


My point exactly. :b


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

seafolly said:


> My point exactly. :b


I think you need to just put it in your signature. Freaking fitocracy salesman you are. :teeth


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

offbyone said:


> I think you need to just put it in your signature. Freaking fitocracy salesman you are. :teeth


Guilty as charged!  It's just so convenient and awesome and exactly what you guys need! Plus, if anyone's even a hint of a gamer, the whole point system gets addicting.

(nah I'd suck as a saleswoman, ha)


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

seafolly said:


> Guilty as charged!  It's just so convenient and awesome and exactly what you guys need! Plus, if anyone's even a hint of a gamer, the whole point system gets addicting.
> 
> (nah I'd suck as a saleswoman, ha)


I'm sure it is, I'm just so lazy. They probably have an android app so I don't even have an excuse.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

They're working on it! Well, iPhone and Android. It's pretty darn new in comparison to sites like Dailymile so I guess it just hasn't caught on quite yet. So for now, lazy will pass.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Woohoo! A free pass for laziness is pretty rare. The stuff I do just isn't really that complicated though so I'm not sure how beneficial it would be to track. I know 3 miles is about my practical limit for running right now, I am slowly working up my chinups and adding back in pushups between them and that's about it. I guess it would be neat to see in a few months but I don't know how much it would help me right now.

Does it improve your motivation?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

seafolly said:


> My point exactly. :b


Alright, alright, I signed up for Fitocracy.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

It definitely does! They tempt you with "Quests" like, for example, do 30 crunches, 10 push ups, and 30 squats in one workout. So easy to cheat, sure, but what's the point? It's the dang points. So often I think, "If I just do one more set I'll get another 20 points and level up! DONE." I'm a bit of a nerd, it seems. A lot of people will track just one exercise, others track say 20 at a time - it's totally up to you.  The members range from not-so-fit to athletes so anyone can fit in. And it's not like anyone stalks your page.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

rdrr said:


> Alright, alright, I signed up for Fitocracy.


WOOHOO! Now to screenshot this and send to those admins. 
(totally kidding)
I really hope you like it. Otherwise I'll feel like a jerk.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

ryobi said:


> My goal is to get in shape so I can surf this spring and also just to feel better about myself. I'm about 240 pounds and I want to weigh around 200 pounds. I would like to lose a pound a week and be around 230 pounds by March.
> 
> I've been doing cardio seven days a week and lifting three or four days a week. I will usually work my shoulers and back on Monday, my chest on Wednesday, and my legs on Friday. For cardio, I will walk three miles as fast as I can or I'll walk on the treadmill with an incline for two to three miles. I have a herniated disk so I can't run, and I have to be careful what lifts I do and how much I lift. I also swim a few laps just in case my leash breaks and I have to swim for my board.
> 
> I've only lost about 10 pounds in about six months but my arms chest and legs are more defined and I feel better about myself.


damn lol haha sounds like you have set up a good workout plan


----------



## SlipDaJab (Dec 27, 2011)

Well you can do it a few ways. You can bulk up and increase your muscle mass by doing rep ranges of 8-10 and eating a lot of food. Then once you hit your desired bulk size you can begin doing cardio while maintaining your weight lifting workouts. Keep your protein levels up and keep lifting as hard as you can but Now you will be doing at least 3 days of good cardio and you will start to see the weight dropping off a bit and your muscles appearing more defined.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

I'm getting back into a strict workout plan. Four days a week at an absolute minimum. I've been getting about 3 days a week lately, but I need to step it up. The challenge for me is eating enough to compliment my workouts so that I can actually put on mass. I did a great job of that early last year, putting on ten pounds of muscle. I'd like to add another 10 this year.

Currently I'm sitting at 140, with a goal of 150. I think I'll start tracking calories again, so that I know I'm getting enough.

Today I did chest/triceps. Bench, incline, decline. 3 sets of 10 each. I can't max (or do 'heavy' weights) right now due to an elbow injury. I'm waiting on some elbow wraps in the mail to take some stress off of the joint. I also did the cable chest press, a modified cable press, a chest isolation exercise and 3 sets of pushups. For triceps, I did a superset of pulldowns with the bar and with the rope as well as one-handed cable triceps extensions. Finished it off with some one-handed barbell triceps extensions.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

wednesday i did chest/tricep

regular bench - 2 sets of 7 reps
incline becnh - 2 sets of 7 reps
weighted dips - 2 sets of 7 reps
back of neck press - 2 sets of 7 reps
side laterals - 2 sets in the holding more weight position 12 reps
2 sets in the arms slighty bent position 12 reps
pushdowns - 2 sets of 7 reps 
skullcrushers - 2 sets of 7 reps


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

yesterday i did back and biceps

deadlift - 2 sets 7 reps.
wide grip chin up/pull ups - whatever the hell there called 3 sets 7 reps
bent over barbell row - 2 sets 7 reps
barbell curl - 2 sets 7 reps
dumbbell curls - 2 sets 7 reps


----------

